# masters in canada plz help



## steve_kilo (May 3, 2012)

hi

i want to study in canada..i would like to know the details..can i work during my studies.(part time jobs).whats the pay for part time jobs..is it easy to get part time jobs. indians living in canada plz advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

steve_kilo said:


> hi
> 
> i want to study in canada..i would like to know the details..can i work during my studies.(part time jobs).whats the pay for part time jobs..is it easy to get part time jobs. indians living in canada plz advice.


You should read and understand:- Studying in Canada


----------

